

Hide login/logout messages in Campfire - PStamatiou
http://pastie.caboo.se/200724

======
PStamatiou
I bet there are a ton of startups out there that use Campfire religiously like
I do. This little Safari/Fluid.app Userscript hides the annoying "X has
entered/left the room" notifications that often take up more space than real
conversation.

